# Lathemaster 10 x 30 lathe with Digital Readout (DRO) - $699 (Fairfield / Vacaville, CA)



## DAT510 (Aug 22, 2018)

This recently showed up on CL.  Looks like it might be a nice deal.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/lathemasterlathe-with-digital/6677571135.html


From Craig's List :
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Looking for a good home! Used lathe needs to find someone with lots of home projects to do. She's a 10 x 30 Lathemaster, very little use, ways are in great shape. Includes faceplate, 4 jaw chuck, follow rest, steady rest. But best of all, includes a digital readout on cross and carriage axis. Also includes toolbox with outside jaws, gears for threadcutting, extra belt, misc tools etc.


----------

